# Why do you want a Film School MFA?



## sharkb8 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hey guys, figured I'd ask this. I think there's a ton of reasons to get an MFA, and I'm wondering what it is for each of you.

What do you hope to accomplish with this degree? Is this more of a dream, or do you have a practical career path that you think the MFA will help you obtain?

How are you rationalizing the cost vs. benefit, or are you? And how does this tie into the types of schools you're applying to, if at all?

Interested to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Sabin (Mar 17, 2018)

1) the time to write, 2) the connections, 3) the education, 4) worst case scenario: afterwards I can teach screenwriting at a university. I’ll likely be making as much if not more (even in debt) than what I am making now, and I’ll likely enjoy it more.


----------



## zinala (Mar 17, 2018)

Sabin said:


> 1) the time to write, 2) the connections, 3) the education, 4) worst case scenario: afterwards I can teach screenwriting at a university. I’ll likely be making as much if not more (even in debt) than what I am making now, and I’ll likely enjoy it more.


Virtually the exact same boat I'm in.


----------



## Manwitch (Mar 17, 2018)

Sabin said:


> 1) the time to write, 2) the connections, 3) the education, 4) worst case scenario: afterwards I can teach screenwriting at a university. I’ll likely be making as much if not more (even in debt) than what I am making now, and I’ll likely enjoy it more.



I third. Exactly those reasons in exactly that order.


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 18, 2018)

I would like to fourth all the reasons listed. Because they are TRUTHS.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 19, 2018)

It all boils down to one reason - I want to be completely selfish and spend 2/3 years doing nothing but honing my craft  as director. I've already worked in the film industry for years but it's almost impossible to work on your own craft/projects when you're making a living as film crew. I'm using grad school to  change my personal paradigm. 

I rationalize the cost based on what else I would be doing over the next few years if I wasn't in grad school - I'd use my resources to try to shoot a feature length project. For me, that's more of a financial gamble compared to grad school. I'd rather spend the money honing my craft and living in LA area where I can use the network I already have and expand it as well. 

Both those answers are why I'm only applying to conservatory structured programs in LA area. 

I'd love to teach also, but I currently work in education and have learned that even in a small program, it's very difficult to get a university teaching job without some filmmaking credits on your resume. That said, they have told me if you have tons of film credits, they can justify hiring you without an MFA also.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 20, 2022)

So how about this year's applicants.... Why are you applying to film school?


----------

